# The Stones Awaken



## TimV (Sep 11, 2008)

One of my favorite types of desert plants are the African Conophytums. Those in my collection have just begun to grow and bloom this year, so I've watered them for the first time since around April. In the winter they do their growing in areas that get a bit of winter rain, and in the summer their two leaves die, leaving a sheath that looks so much like normal ground that they are protected from both the hot sun and herbivores. Then when the weather starts to cool, and the first rain falls, they break out of their own mummies, often with a delicate flower of yellow, white or red:





and during the growing season have all sorts of nice shapes, colors and markings. Not the easiest plants to grow; they can't have any water during the summer or they rot, they burn if an unexpected hot day comes, the grow really slowly. But they can be very rewarding given the diversity of color and shape.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool stuff, Tim.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 11, 2008)

Those look very similar to lithops. I have a set of lithops in a small container. They are teaching me patience with watering. Very neat photos. 

Are they lithops? I love the flowers. All I have flowering right now is my rosemary tree. Not very impressive flowers but easy to hand germinate.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Tim!

It is a marvel to consider God's wonderful creation. Reminds me of God's protection over us when He takes us through the desert times in our lives. The beauty is hidden until the difficulty is over and refreshing, cool rain comes.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 11, 2008)

One time in class Dr. Beeke was talking about the glory of creation and said, "think of all of those beautiful desert flowers that will never be seen by human eyes- God made them only for his own enjoyment!" 

Thanks for sharing these desert flowers- for my enjoyment- and God's!


----------



## TimV (Sep 11, 2008)

True! People very seldom see these, so God enjoys them, eternally content within Himself.

Peter, they aren't Lithops, but often grow in the same areas. Lithops are just the opposite, and grow in summer, and you can't water them in winter! I've got a dozen or so species, and I enjoy them also.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are really cool!


----------



## Seb (Sep 12, 2008)

Tim,

As I struggle just to get a descent lawn growing, your wonderful 
green thumb causes a certain amount of envy in me. 

Thanks for sharing the pics, what a unique and beautiful plant.


----------

